# Balmoral/Clifton/Nielsen 10/02 AM



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking to get amongst those bonnies, kingies and salmon on Saturday - seabreeze has it looking good. Not sure where to launch yet - Clifton may be out due to the parking (pay from 7 but not before) situation. I was out on a stinkboat last thursday and we found salmon aplenty out from Balmoral and towards Manly - they were fussy. Slug chuckers wern't getting hit but we managed a few on very small flies.
Is there a feeling on whether the action has shifted around more to middle harbour? Trying to decide between Balmoral and Nielsen.
any takers? Ken?
Matt


----------

